# How you see the enneagram types in gif form



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

This thread needs to happen. (idea from here)

I'll start...

Type 1:








Type 2:








Type 3:








Type 4:








Type 5:








Type 6 (phobic):








Type 7w8/ 8w7?








Type 9:










Sx:








Sp:








So:


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

*Type 1*:









*Type 2*:









*Type 3*:









*Type 4*:









*Type 5*:









*Type 6*:









*Type 7*:









*Type 8*:









*Type 9*:


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

1:









2.









3.
edit: WHOOPS DOUBLE POST HOW EMBARRASSING
edit#2:









4.









5.











6.









7.









8.










9.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

look, it's a seven coping with their problems!






















it's a six, calmly facing their anxieties!










c'mon, six. 










whatever that thing stressing you out is, six, you should calm down and deal with it!












oh man this head trio is impossible. maybe at least the fives will be better.










...fives?












edit: bonus head trio:

* *


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Zapp said:


> *Type 7*:


So you are saying I attract 7s?


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

J Squirrel said:


> So you are saying I attract 7s?


It was not my intention, but I do not deny the possibility.


----------



## 80047 (Mar 21, 2014)

J Squirrel said:


> So you are saying I attract 7s?


That picture is so me during a conversation xD


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Type 6:








Type 2








Type 3 or Type 8








Poor type 4 being harassed by a Type 1 who doesn't understand olfactory art.









Type... 7?










* *


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if I have gifs for every type, but this gifset makes me think of type 1 somehow:

* *



































And type 2 kindof:

* *









































=P




Type 9:

* *



































Type 4:

* *


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> I'm not sure if I have gifs for every type, but this gifset makes me think of type 1 somehow:


no need for gifs of every type. its even okay to do a long gifset for just one type, or to dump a single gif in a post...


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> look, it's a seven coping with their problems! [...]


May I add:
The head triads when faced with their fears (except for cp6)









A cp6 however


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

@chicklit that was great =)


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

How the Gut Triad deals with anger:

*Type 1*:









*Type 8*:









*Type 9*:


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

1:









2:









4w3:








5:









cp6:









7 (including when it crashes down...)









inner world of a 9:


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

I totally forgot this thread existed. :kitteh:

2:









3:

















4:









@Pelopra 1, 4w3 and 7 are spot on. :laughing:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Type 1








Type 2








Type 3

Type 4









Type 5

Type 6








Type 7








Type 8








Type 9









I don't have any for 3 and 5 right now! I'll find some one day.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Type 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*shudder*
that clip (the original one) terrified me.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> *shudder*
> that clip (the original one) terrified me.


I kind of liked it's creepiness and even the song itself.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I kind of liked it's creepiness and even the song itself.


it. the. hearts. gluh.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> it. the. hearts. gluh.


Creepy isn't for everybody! Sometimes I like to listen to the song without looking at the video. 
Did you see the second one as well?


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Creepy isn't for everybody! Sometimes I like to listen to the song without looking at the video.
> Did you see the second one as well?


no, i didn't. link? (am i going to regret asking for that)


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> no, i didn't. link? (am i going to regret asking for that)


Gladly: 
A lot of people say it's creepier than the last one, but I think the first one was creepier.


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Gladly:
> A lot of people say it's creepier than the last one, but I think the first one was creepier.


I'm with you. the first one was way,_ way _creepier. 
the first one was nightmare inducing. 
this one just had a teeny bit of blood dripping here and there.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Pelopra said:


> I'm with you. the first one was way,_ way _creepier.
> the first one was nightmare inducing.
> this one just had a teeny bit of blood dripping here and there.


Not sure why people thought this one was more scary.
Perhaps it was the pacing of it.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

9 hanging out with a 7:









2:









4 / cp 6 / 8:









5:


----------



## Zapp (Jan 31, 2014)

Ghostsoul said:


> Not sure why people thought this one was more scary.
> Perhaps it was the pacing of it.


I just watched them.

I laughed.

Oh, and to stay on track:

Unhealthy 7:


----------

